#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Kalyani admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

KGEC Nadia establishment year :* 1995

*KGEC Nadia Mode of admission :* WBJEE

*CONNECTIVITY:* *Nearest Airport**:* Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose International Airport, Kolkata
*
About College:* Kalyani Government Engineering College (KGEC), in Kalyani, West Bengal, India offers various undergraduate (B.Tech.) and postgraduate (M.Tech., M.C.A.) engineering degree courses under West Bengal University of Technology (WBUT). The institution is directly regulated, operated and sponsored by the State Government of West Bengal (WB). Prior to the formation of WBUT, all of its courses were running under University of Kalyani (KU) until 2001. Apart from academic courses, many students and staff members of this institution are also actively involved into various government and industry sponsored research projects.
*

KGEC Nadia* *Affiliation:
*

All India Council for Technical Education [AICTE]
University Grants Commission (India) [UGC], Government of India
Ministry of Human Resource Department, Government of India
Ministry of Higher Education Dept., Govt. of West Bengal
The National Board of Accreditation (NBA) (India)




*First Round Cut-Off:*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Information Technology
656
20824
24961
33065
84127
117022
163334
217516







*Second Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Information Technology
15066
24511
30156
36339
126036
144826
214896
256367


*
Third Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Information Technology
15066
26539
30156
38252
126036
154752
214896
263487




*Fourth Round Cut-Off:
**Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
Information Technology
15066
28487
36346
39710
129313
165592
214896
270045



*Spot Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OP Rank*
*OB Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*

AI
Information Technology
29941
43650
43750
47335
197702
208996
337250
398307



*
FEE STRUCTURE:*
*Institute fee*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

Tuition Fee
35,000

Registration /Admission Fee (One Time)
500

Students Activities & Other Fees
500

Infrastructural Maintenance Fee
500

Examination Fee
500

Caution Deposit (One Time) (Refundable)
2000

*Total Amount payable at time of Admission*
*39,000*



*PLACEMENT:* 2015 Statistics 
*KGEC Facilities:*


LibraryInternetCanteenHostel





  Similar Threads: IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Allahabad admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kota admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

